# General > Genealogy >  Mackintosh (and variants) Thurso

## Borrowston

Hi all, I am new to this site and am researching family tree.  My GGF was Alexander MacKintosh, Fisherman from Thurso, and father of the late Angy Mhic , former coxswain Thurso lifeboat and skipper of Primula.  My grandmother was Dora, also Dolina, Angy's older sister who was married to James (Haman) Henderson of Dounreay and Lybster by Forss.  I haven't been able to make much progress so far so would be grateful for any help or information or links to photographs/press cuttings etc.  I believe Alexander came originally from Kinlochbervie district and his wife margaret was a Sinclair from Farr.  I have details of 1901 and 1911 censuses.

----------


## thirsaloon

Hello Borrowston

I dont think I have any information regarding your GGF but I have some on Angy and a few photos etc.

----------


## Borrowston

thirsaloon

thanks for that.  I have a number of photos of Angy and bits n pieces of info but would be grateful for more.  Can you drop me a PM ile to send any you have.  I plan a trip to Thurso in the new year but don't know when, probably April/May.

----------

